# 2022 NSW State AABC Comp



## HUB (21/6/22)

Hunted United Brewers are excited to announce that we are hosting the 2022 NSW State AABC Homebrew Competition which will be held on *Saturday 10th and Sunday 11th of September *at (soon to launch) Thirsty Messiah Brewery, 140 Lambton Rd, Broadmeadow.

Entries will be judged against the AABC Guidelines, closing date for entries will be *Wednesday 31st of August 2022*.

More information will be available shortly on our website hunterbrewers.com

We are also looking for Judges, Stewards and Volunteers. Registration will be made available shortly via our website, we would encourage all interested (whatever your experience level) to take part as there's plenty to learn about beer judging and appreciation.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Beamerthe2nd (3/7/22)

Looking forward to updates. I'll keep a close eye on the thread. Worth some annual leave I reckon.


----------



## Cloud Surfer (4/7/22)

Has anyone been able to register for the competition yet? I can’t find a register link anywhere.


----------



## Simon N (5/7/22)

Suspect you’re a bit early! I imagine they’ll update the website with registration, drop off etc details once available.


----------



## Cloud Surfer (5/7/22)

Yes I suspected I was a bit early. However the website did say they’ve received a couple of hundred entries already with limited places left. Which had me asking the question.


----------



## Steve.G (5/7/22)

Cloud Surfer said:


> Yes I suspected I was a bit early. However the website did say they’ve received a couple of hundred entries already with limited places left. Which had me asking the question.



There was a registration link yesterday and I managed to get to the final page clicked confirm and it crashed.
This happened twice after that I flicked Hunter United brewers a FB msg about what happened as they were hosting.


----------



## Half-baked (21/7/22)

Has anyone managed to register yet?


----------



## Cloud Surfer (21/7/22)

Half-baked said:


> Has anyone managed to register yet?


Not yet


----------



## Simon N (30/7/22)

They announced last night on FB that website is now live! NSW AABC COMPETITION, HUB


----------



## HUB (2/8/22)

Cloud Surfer said:


> Has anyone been able to register for the competition yet? I can’t find a register link anywhere.


Registrations are open NSW AABC COMPETITION, HUB


----------



## HUB (2/8/22)

Hi Homebrewers. 
I am not able to edit the original Post..
Please see update below.. 
Comp Registrations are open at NSW AABC COMPETITION, HUB
Get your Brewing on and your entries in. We have a huge range of Prizes from these amazing sponsors!
We are also looking for assistance with Judging and Stewards. If you can help out more info on the above link.


----------



## HUB (15/9/22)

Hi All 
2022 NSW State comp results are available. Please see click here for full results. The Club would like to thank all of home brewers who entered the comp.

As well as the judges and stewards who made our weekend run very smoothly we greatly value your support.

All Brewers who entered the comp will be sent feedback on the beers that where entered. Keep an eye on your inbox it will be arriving shortly!

A big thank you to all of our sponsors without your support the comp could not be successful.





As well as the judges and stewards who made our weekend run very smoothly we greatly value your support.

All Brewers who entered the comp will be sent feedback on the beers that where entered. Keep an eye on your inbox it will be arriving shortly!

A big thank you to all of our sponsors without your support the comp could not be successful.


----------



## Barry (15/9/22)

HUB said:


> Hi All
> 2022 NSW State comp results are available. Please see click here for full results. The Club would like to thank all of home brewers who entered the comp.
> 
> As well as the judges and stewards who made our weekend run very smoothly we greatly value your support.
> ...


A great thank you to all the sponsors, organisers, judges, stewards and helpers whom made this comp possible. I greatly appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## The Mack (15/9/22)

You sure brew some beers Barry!


----------

